# Ball Pythons > BP Breeding >  Dreamsicle???

## fatSNAKEs

My most anticipated clutch is ironically my first and about to emerge.  Double recessive project to make the elusive Dreamsicle, or Lavender Albino Pied.  Pairing was a female Lavender Albino PH Pied x Double Het Dreamsicle male. (pics below)  Cut all six eggs tonight to find six healthy babies, and amazingly 4/6 are at least Lavender Albino's!  (two Hets)  I had 1/8 odds to make a Dream, my chances just went up dramatically.  Took a pic of one that appears to be a Dreamsicle, what do you guys think?  Will post again when they all emerge.



here's mom on the eggs:


and mom & dad back in December:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-07-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2016),_Alicia_ (06-06-2016),_Ashley96_ (06-17-2016),dr del (06-04-2016),D_ONE (06-03-2016),_Eric Alan_ (06-02-2016),_Fraido_ (06-02-2016),pariahdog (06-03-2016),_Soord_ (06-02-2016)

----------


## Soord

Got it? Nice!

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## Slim

That snake is lookin' pretty Dreamy  :Good Job:

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## D_ONE

Looks promising! Can't wait to see pics of the clutch!

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

That looks like you hit the odds perfectly!!  Congrats!

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## pariahdog

Looks like you got it, congrats!! Great looking parents too!

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Looking good, congrats are in order  :Good Job:

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Ahhh can't wait to see the babies out!  :Very Happy:  keep us updated pretty please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## ARBallMorphs

that sure looks like one, CONGRATS!!

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## fatSNAKEs

Thanks to all for the kind words & encouragement!  Update Sunday am, looking good.  Decided to leave alone and let everybody emerge versus trying to ID at this point.  Will provide another update when they're out.  (still can't believe my odds on this one)  cheers,

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-07-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (06-05-2016),_Ashley96_ (06-17-2016),jasca (06-07-2016),_Soord_ (06-05-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Wow!  Look at all the lavender!  Can't wait to see them out!  Some of them might be high color albino pieds!

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-05-2016)

----------


## Dave Green

Congrats!  Great clutch.

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-05-2016)

----------


## fatSNAKEs

Wow, everybody is out ... 0.2 Dreamsicles, 1.1 Lavender Albino PH Pied & 1.1 Possible Dbl Hets ... not sure I've seen a high-white Dreamsicle before?  This project took years but was well worth the wait as she delivered big!  Had 1/8 odds and got a pair.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (06-06-2016),_Albert Clark_ (06-07-2016),_AlexisFitzy_ (06-06-2016),_Alicia_ (06-06-2016),_Ashley96_ (06-17-2016),_Ax01_ (06-06-2016),bigSAK (06-06-2016),_BMorrison_ (06-06-2016),dr del (06-08-2016),_Eric Alan_ (06-06-2016),_Fraido_ (06-15-2016),jasca (06-07-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Wow!!  Congrats!!  They look great!

----------


## Eric Alan

Those are fantastic!  I love everything about the medium white and the tail tip of the high white has me smiling ear to ear. Congrats!

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Congratulations on such an amazing clutch! Your persistence and patience finally paid off BIG TIME. This is what it's all about right here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

They look fantastic congratulations  :Good Job:

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## Crowfingers

Beautiful snakes, *LOVE* the one on the right!  :Bowdown:

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## Ginvbch

Wow beautiful clutch!!!

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Awesome! What a great clutch, you must be thrilled! They are so beautiful

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## PeanutButler

Beautiful! Congrats!!

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## usaf21stsf

Absolutely beautiful pair

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Amazing fat! All those years of perseverance and hard work are yours to enjoy. Uhhhh, i mean for all to enjoy. Congrats.  :Good Job:

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## BMorrison

Oh my heavens  congratulations! Beautiful!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## Ax01

wow! what an amazing clutch. congrats! those Dreamsicle's are beautiful. i'm so jealous.   :Smile:

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## voodoolamb

Congrats!

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## artist&writer

Awesome clutch! Isn't it beautiful to see all of your hard work paid off? Wish I had the $$ for a med-white dreamsicle!

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-09-2016)

----------


## Emilio

That is so awesome congrats love them Dreams keep the pics coming.

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-09-2016)

----------


## Jordan H

That is unreal!! Congrats...stunners for sure!!

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-09-2016)

----------


## fatSNAKEs

Here's another pic of the Dreamsicles, post-shed.  Boy & girl ...

----------

_Albert Clark_ (06-17-2016),_Ashley96_ (06-17-2016),MarkS (06-17-2016),PeanutButler (06-17-2016),Robbie82 (06-17-2016),Stewart_Reptiles (06-17-2016)

----------


## Ashley96

They are incredible! I've never seen anything quite like them.

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-17-2016)

----------


## JodanOrNoDan

All I can say is wow. I want to try that project so bad. I have half the equation, just have to talk Debora into selling me some pieds.

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-17-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

One word, AMAZING!   :Good Job:

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-17-2016)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Gorgeous.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-17-2016)

----------


## Seven-Thirty

Oh man they look so nice but im curious if the pied sections turn lavender as well when they are adults.

----------

_fatSNAKEs_ (06-17-2016)

----------

